# Letting the hair grow



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So the husband and I talked it over and I'm going to try to let Rocky's hair grow out. (Muahaha I don't think DH realizes that means bows in the topknot  ). I'm concerned about matting though because he seems to regularly, even when I brush him each day.

For those of you with pups with long hair what kind of brushes do you use daily? Do you have any special steps you take to make sure the hair doesn't mat?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a Madan brush...its very good. I also use a fine/coarse Buttercomb because sometimes just brushing doesn't get through all the hair. As far as preventing matting it is impossible. You have to keep up with brushing everyday but I think its worth it because I like Zoe's hair long. 

Bows will look great on Rocky.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How long is long? 
For dogs in coat I use a Madan pin brush followed by a metal comb (I use a Greyhound comb) to ensure you did not miss any knots. 
For my dogs in a shorter coat, I use a Chris Christensen slicker. So if I've been doing that and then grow them out, I just am sure to trim the ends off regularly (because the clicker tends to break the ends). 
You may find that more frequent bathing and using a good conditioner helps reduce matting. A clean coat mats less. If your dog has a more cottony, heavy coat, a heavier conditioner will make a big difference.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rockys coat is less than an inch long currently, I have been keeping it pretty short. I should probably look into better shampoos and conditioners in the future. We have been using earth bath. He gets a bath once a week and I dont blow dry him but I am assuming as the hair gets longer I will need to.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with jmm....conditioner is key. I bathe Zoe once a week, use a good conditioner and blow dry. Proper brush and comb really help too! Can't wait to see Rocky when his hair grows out.


----------



## otcvetmeds (Apr 5, 2012)

hi friends.....

Letting the hair grow..and then let take care of these long hair....you can use Glossy Aloe Shampoo for the same purpose...Glossy Aloe Shampoo for Dogs is a professionally formulated low irritant natural mild shampoo.
A mild formula which does not irritate even sensitive skin.
please have a visit and make more silky hair of your pet...

Glossy Aloe Shampoo | Dog Hair Cleaner | Dog Shampoo

thanks


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jmm said:


> How long is long?
> For dogs in coat I use a Madan pin brush followed by a metal comb (I use a Greyhound comb) to ensure you did not miss any knots.
> For my dogs in a shorter coat, I use a Chris Christensen slicker. So if I've been doing that and then grow them out, I just am sure to trim the ends off regularly (because the clicker tends to break the ends).
> You may find that more frequent bathing and using a good conditioner helps reduce matting. A clean coat mats less. If your dog has a more cottony, heavy coat, a heavier conditioner will make a big difference.


Ohh you asked how long is long..ha. Sorry I missed that, I was kinda thinking line little Milo here on the forums, thats pretty long to me and I have seen other pups that length but I have no idea exactly how it measures out.

Do you all have suggestion for brands as far as shampoo and conditioner? He does have really sensitive skin.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten shampoo and conditioner is excellent....I love it. Smells great and works great.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Products depend significantly on the type of coat your dog has and then on your water and environment. Does he have a fine silk coat, a thick silk coat, a curly wool coat, etc? 
You will need to brush as you blow dry with a longer coat. 
If he has been clipped back you will want to trim the ends about every 4-6 weeks to get rid of the frayed ends as the coat grows. 
Also keep in mind that not all coats are easy to grow out. Certain types of coats will never lay straight on their own and will require ironing and product to have them lay flat. 
If the coat continue to mat routinely despite your care, it will get worse the longer the coat gets. Different lengths of coat growing in the same place will cause yet more mats. You will have to be extremely careful not to lose coat when you demat.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I honestly was not sure how to answer this at first. Most of his body is very fine and silky many fly away type hairs and his back end is a mix of that and cotton. He has somewhat of a cotton butt


----------

